# calling all guys running 31s



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

im fixin to or my 31in outlaws nexrt week and wanting yalls input on how u like them and the pros and cons. they will be on my 09 brute. i think i got my clutching set up rite bt am nt sure i am running red springs in both the secondary and the primary. ive been running 29.5x10s on the front and 29.5x12.5s on the rear and have had no trouble with belt slippage. the 31s will me skinny all the way around.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive got belt slippage in the thickest but that's about the only time.
Gear reduction would remedy that. and i will have it.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thats good i dnt really like to ride in the thick stuff bt smetimes i do. i didnt knw they had gear reduction for the brutes


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep SLC offers a 25% gear reduction for $625.
I'll be swapping the bevel gears to get a 16% reduction.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Phree i would like to know how that turns out when you get done. I'm guessing you're talking about the teryx swap? My 32s are usually kind to my belt but in the thick stuff i can really hear my belt begging for mercy.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. Thats exactly what im going to do. After that, the load on the belt should be reduced.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice, can't wait to see how it does for ya


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> ive got belt slippage in the thickest but that's about the only time.
> Gear reduction would remedy that. and i will have it.


 
You know we are spoiled here at MIMB so we will be expecting a "How to Video".........LOL

Scott


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

definitely will have one for the bevel gear swap.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I love mine and really haven't had any trouble with my belt slipping. One time at Tlanes I was trying to ease out of a hole and slipped the belt. I equate that more to my fault becuase I didn't let the belt engage due to trying to ease out. I goosed the throttle and came on out with no slippage. I think understanding the clutch has a little bit to do with it as well. I wouldn't run anything else, I absolutely love my setup but I wouldn't mind to try out wides front and rear.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

masher are u running a primary clutch spring? aftermarket i mean...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Stock Primary. Going to go to an Almond after my rebuild.


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

im hopeing epi has a booth at nats and if they do imma buy an almond primary. From the video i watched on here its not hard at all to do.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its really not a lot of work to change a primary. 
pull cvt cover off, remove 8 10mm bolts to remove cover plate.
swap the spring out and torque it back to 69 ft/lbs


----------



## JHR (Jan 29, 2010)

ya imma have to go buy a torque wrench but i should have no problem with the install. Id like to go with a red secondary as well but im dont wanna spend 40 Bucks on a primary puller. and if i pull the secondary imma go back with a xtx belt.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i only had one problem wth my belt after puttin 31x11s and gettin my springs right, and that was my fault.

a lot of beer + BIG crowd cheering + THICK mud = EXPLODED belt


----------

